# Trivia 3/5



## luckytrim (Mar 5, 2019)

trivia 3/5
DID YOU KNOW...
Dogs yawn when they’re sleepy, but they also yawn when  stressed.

1. What was President Eisenhower's middle name ?
2. Unlike in the US, the President of Germany is not the head  of the
executive. What is this office ?
3. If an American visiting Eastern Asia is touring the Orient,  what is a
Chinese person visiting North America touring?
4. Translate the Latin phrase "Citius, Altius, Fortius" to  English...
5. Which 1977 film's tagline read, simply, "Catch  It"?
(Hint; There's a day of the week in the title...)
6. Only one POTUS has been an Eagle Scout ; which one  ?
  a. - Teddy Roosevelt
  b. - Bill Clinton
  c. - Gerald Ford
  d. - Harry S. Truman
7. Strange Words are These...   Pseudocarp
  a. - Wear It
  b. - Eat It
  c. - Plant It
  d. - Ride It
8. Name That Flick...
Morgan Freeman was with Brad Pitt in this movie about two cops  who have to 
catch a
serial killer...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Before sandpaper was invented, the skin of sharks was used to  smooth wood.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.David
2. Chancellor
3. Occident
4. Faster, Higher, Stronger
5. 'Saturday Night Fever'
6. - c
7. - b
8. - Se7en

TRUTH !!
Before sandpaper was invented, people used the rough skin of  sharks, called
shagreen, to smooth and polish wood. Japanese warriors wrapped  the skin
around the handles of their swords to keep the swords from  slipping out of
their hands.


----------

